# All Natural Flavor Oil?



## Genny (Feb 18, 2011)

Is there such thing as an all natural flavor oil?  
I was perusing Etsy and stumbled upon a shop that sold Lip Balms that said there Flavor in the lip balm was "All Natural"  "contains nothing artificial"
They're not EO's (they had flavors like blueberry cheesecake & egg nog)

I'm not intending to start a riot or anything that happens sometimes when people say the word "natural."  I really just want to know if they are possible and if so does anybody know where to get them?


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 18, 2011)

Some essential oils can be used as lip flavors, however, I have never seen an essential oil of egg nog :wink: .


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 18, 2011)

Second though, I guess you could blend vanilla & nutmeg to get an egg nog flavor.

What about cheesecake though?


----------



## Genny (Feb 18, 2011)

Nutmeg and vanilla sounds like an interesting combination.

I was positive there wasn't a cheesecake essential oil (would be so cool though), but I wasn't positive about the blueberry at first.  

I could see if it was a blueberry butter, but that's not what it said.  

I did go back and see that they do say they only use essential oils in all their products   

I should have known that there was something wonky when I saw this:
"Remember 60% of what is put on the skin is absorbed by the skin & into the bloodstream within minutes! Avoiding chemicals at all costs is critical to our well being!"

Thanks for the response.  I may have to try the nutmeg and vanilla combination now


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 18, 2011)

If 60% of what we put on our skin was absorbed, our clothing would consitantly be vanishing  . It's just that sort of thing that makes congress want to pass more regulation on us a whole.


----------



## carebear (Feb 18, 2011)

Ok seriously, if the 60% thing were true we'd gain weight when it rained or when we showered. And we'd need not eat - my cocoa butter lotion would be nourishment enough. 

Plus the chemicals thing. Everything in existence is composed of chemicals. Everything.


----------



## Earthchild (Feb 19, 2011)

I believe WSP advertises a few of their oils as all all natural.  Maybe check them out.


----------



## Genny (Feb 19, 2011)

Has anyone tried the all natural FO's from WSP?  
I've tried many of their regular fo's and some of their eo's, but their natural fo's are kind of pricey so I've never tried them.  
If you've tried them, how did you like them?  And are they worth it?


----------



## Genny (Feb 19, 2011)

"Ok seriously, if the 60% thing were true we'd gain weight when it rained or when we showered. And we'd need not eat - my cocoa butter lotion would be nourishment enough."


Ooh, that's a good excuse for not being able to lose weight.  
"I'm not fat, I just took a shower!"


----------



## AZ Soaper (Mar 4, 2011)

Ginny,
I like how you think!


----------



## soapbuddy (Mar 5, 2011)

The word "natural" has lost it's meaning; like the "natural" fragrances from WSP.


----------



## photoshadows (Mar 5, 2011)

I haven't actually tried the Natural FOs from WSP yet, but I do have the Oatmeal Cookie and it smells pretty good. I got it right before the price skyrocketed and I'm not sure I'd pay their current asking price. It claims to be lip safe and I may make some lip balms with it today. If I do, I'll let you know how it works.


----------



## laurahill (Mar 8, 2011)

I think some essential oil are used in the many lip balms and skin products.These are the natural oils are used in this products.


----------



## carebear (Mar 8, 2011)

no, it's not EOs.  well, EOs can be among the components of these "natural" FOs but it's really all marketing spin.

the story is that the fragrance chemicals that are used to compound (aka MAKE) are derived from botanicals (and possibly animal souces) rather than synthesized or derived from petroleum.  

btw, petroleum is made from botanicals and animal products that have "cured" in the earth for millions of years.  there is nothing more natural than [email protected]


----------



## Catmehndi (Mar 8, 2011)

Genny said:
			
		

> Is there such thing as an all natural flavor oil?
> I was perusing Etsy and stumbled upon a shop that sold Lip Balms that said there Flavor in the lip balm was "All Natural"  "contains nothing artificial"
> They're not EO's (they had flavors like blueberry cheesecake & egg nog)
> 
> I'm not intending to start a riot or anything that happens sometimes when people say the word "natural."  I really just want to know if they are possible and if so does anybody know where to get them?



Hi Genny - our lip balm flavors are natural, if you'd like to try some.
http://www.newdirectionsaromatics.com/r ... 13_39.html


looks like a riot started anyway.... the beauty of expression! Gotta love it!


----------



## carebear (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh, I've stepped down off the soap box now and will stay off.

For now, anyway.

It's all a matter of semantics.


----------



## Genny (Mar 8, 2011)

carebear said:
			
		

> It's all a matter of semantics.



Carebear, I agree with you on this.

No offense to anyone that sells, buys, supports, eats, breathes, etc.. fragrance or flavor oils that are "Natural", it does seem to be more of a marketing gimmick.  I'm not saying it's a bad thing or that people that say their products are "all natural" are lying or wrong.

The big thing that I didn't like about the shop I was browsing was that they clearly stated that their products "only contained essential oils" because chemicals were harmful to our body.  But their lip balm obviously did not have essential oils to flavor it & it obviously contained chemicals (even if it is natural flavoring oil, it would still be chemically made).  

I know they're not the only shop that does it.  Why lie about it?  And what's with the scare tactics?  LOL I do have to stop looking at the shop though.  All their "medicinal salves" and "healing balms" are going to drive me crazy otherwise.


----------

